# My son's buckling



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My son has his first homebred fullblood registered buck who was born April 26th. He was out of a young yearling doe, triplet, and they were on the small side, he was probably about 7lbs. at birth. The doe is a fullblood SA PCI, not a great big/meaty doe. I wasn't too impressed with the buckling in the beginning, but he's really been growing a lot in the past couple of weeks, getting some nice width in the front/back ends.

Anyway, my son loves him and has his heart set on keeping him to breed. I told him we'll see how he matures for next year. 
We do plan on letting him breed 2 young does at the end of the year when the does are old enough, and when he is mature enough.

What do you think?

Almost a month old









2 months old/last night


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

He's cute! 
I'm not a Boer person, so I really can't say anything other than I agree he doesn't look too meaty...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gosh , I would keep him regardless , they look great together !
What a handsome young man ! ( your son )


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

He looks better than my buckling! You can see pics of him on my thread. But mine were also starved before we got them. It shocks me how people can be so stupid.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah I worry about the meaty part, but I saw the granddam <dam's mama> and she was thick/nice.

This guys sire has a fantastic pedigree, lots of large boned, nice goats in there.

He is such a sweet baby, a total mama's boy, haha, but he really loves getting attention 

Here's the mama from Dec:









About a month and a half before she was due:









Sire about 16mo:









The vet told us not to let the buck put on too much weight because he had an injured back leg from previous bout of polio  But he ad a lot of potential for being thicker looking.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I cant pin point things like others can, but there is nothing other then his cute face that calls out to me. BUT my old man Rigbe did not have anything that I could really say I liked about him either, he still gave me nice stocky kids even out of some just your regular joe comercial does. He is a little over 2 now and I see such a handsome man, so filled out and a great chest and ok rump. He is still young....ohh I just looked at his age, he is a nice sized kid for 2 months olds!!! Give him time I bet he will be a nice looking buck


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

we posted at the same time lol. I really stick to my 'he will be a nice buck' now with those pics


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Jessica  My son is really excited about him and wants to keep him. Hopefully he'll continue to mature nicely. He has a really nice pedigree, on his sire's ABGA certificate there is AK-47, Ruger, Bo Jangle, Annie Oakley, and Another Notch. The dam is closely related to those Codi PCI goats.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Candice..is this a son of "Big Bang" ? ..If so, I see him filling out VERY WELL, and I also love this little bucks color....... I've regretted 1,000 times not buying "Big Bang" from you when you had him for sale! >> I loved that BIG BOY!! I still think about that video that you posted of Big Bang when he sniffed the doe and YELLED so loud he could probably be heard for miles!..lololol.... I showed that video to all of my friends....It was HILARIOUS!!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I like him! He is still pretty young to say he's not meaty enough. After looking at his ancesters he should be a great buck. As far as being mature enough, he is already mature enough, anytime after 8 weeks. My dad always said bucks are born ready!! Anyway i would give him a try, especially since your son is so attached and he obviously is easy to handle. A big plus in my book.
I'd like to see a picture of him with his legs a little more under him, and his back pushed down. But he is a cute boy both of them!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Frank - Yep he's Big Bang's baby  I regret ever selling Big Bang, wish we had the space for a full sized buck he was a good boy. We miss him so much. We've started looking for a buck big enough to breed the adult does in Aug/Sept, and well, nothing we've seen so far has compared to him 

LOL he was definitely a vocal guy wasn't he? haha, I laugh when I think about how goofy and 'childish' he was at breeding time. Like yelling was going to make it all better lol
My favorite memory of him was when he was doing that screaming and the restaurant patio next to us was packed, kids were playing not far from the fenceline. I remember watching 2 dad's take off flying towards their kids in panic yelling 'What the h*ll is that?' LOL!!! It was way too funny.

Enchantedgoats - Thanks! Yeah I told my son not to pull his back legs out behind him so much, it takes away from him IMO. 
I figure we'll see what kind of babies he throws with the two % does we plan to breed to him then go from there  One of the does is also by Big Bang <sire>, but I know people who breed like this once and get great results, so we'll see what happens.

If I can get better pics at the kids show tonight I'll post some tomorrow.


----------

